# Help! Strange transparent-white layer on my rainbow's mouth?



## mariannelev (Jan 10, 2010)

I just noticed a few days ago that my blue rainbowfish seems to have an odd transparent-white layer on top of his mouth. The first thing I thought was "mouth fungus", but the thing is, it is not cottony, and did not spread to the rest of his body nor to the other fish. Besides, I have not added any new fish in a while. It almost looks like peeling skin, though of course fish have scales, and it only covers his upper lip, looking almost bubble-like in appearance. Does anyone have any idea what it could be? Is it most likely a disease or an injury of some kind? Thanks!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

could have bumped its mouth.
Rainbows are also susceptible to lymphocystic disease which is white lumps and patchy bits. If it is this there is nothing you can do about it.
if it is a wound you can add some melafix as per instructions.


----------



## mariannelev (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, thank you very much. I'll keep an eye on it and see.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

it could be analogous to peeling skin. Have you seen this fish fighting with others? They can injure themselves. An injury is better news than disease (columnaris starts with mouth symptoms), But injuries can get infected. Watch it & treat if it appears infected.


----------

